# TT vs TTS vs TTRS



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of going back to a TT MK III - not been on here for a while.

I had a TT 2.0 S- Line which I enjoyed as it was light being FWD only, responsive and surprisingly quick, but engine was uninspiring.
I see now the Black Edition is good value over the S Line as I like B&O, black mirrors and better wheels for not much extra.

Question, is it worth going for a TTS with the Quattro that adds weight and loose the feel, it was never that popular when I got my S Line as its a lot more money and not that much quicker. 
TTS seem to be in the low 40s with discount or go for an RS but 52k list + options with very low discounts and most likely factory order, so 12 week wait?

The basic 2.0 Black Edition looks to be a bit of a bargain at 33k, whilst I'd love an RS.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

You're going to test drive them to make your mind up.

TTS is probably still the sweet spot, handling and dynamics of all the TTs has moved on since the mk2.

If you want the grunt of the RS but are happy with everything else with the TTS then you can get not too far short with about 370-380hp from a tune, just without the soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I did have a MK III 2.0 S Line 2 years ago so know how it drives. Since then I had an RS3 (pre-FL) Sportback so I know all about the soundtrack and the exhaust crack, really not my scene. TBH I found the RS3 heavy to drive until it got on song and then blisteringly quick and didn't handle as well as the TT, preferred the TT for local use.

Then there's S-tronic v's manual gearbox, mixed blessings. I would be quite happy with the manual box as I never know what the auto is going to do next.
Dealer says most TTS's they supply are S-tronic so it might not be a good idea to hold out for a manual.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Difference in terms of weight is about 30kgs between the Slines and S, or said another way - 1/2 tank of fuel..
Much more 'optional' kit on the S, you can also have the black look too if that kinda stuff appeals. B&O in the TT is far too over rated, mediocre at best unlike the higher end systems in the 5,6,7 and 8s.

S or RS, but i cant bring myself to buy a TT that stats in the 50k mark..


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I see you've got a MK3 2016 DSG TTS - do you like it?
Assume yours is an S-tronic, is it the latest 309bhp version, as I heard that the Golf R gear changes are much improved?
The Black Edition appears to be the obvious choice these days as the extra cost isn't that much.
So you don't yearn for an RS?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

The standard 2.0 Manual FWD works surprisingly well mainly because it weighs so little. It's fun to drive and never really feels out of its depth. I came from having a BMW M135i and V8 S5 Quattro before this, which were two much more powerful cars which I wouldn't have entertained having with Manual gearboxes. Finding the TT enjoyable and pretty refreshing!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> I see you've got a MK3 2016 DSG TTS - do you like it?
> Assume yours is an S-tronic, is it the latest 309bhp version, as I heard that the Golf R gear changes are much improved?
> The Black Edition appears to be the obvious choice these days as the extra cost isn't that much.
> So you don't yearn for an RS?


Not a TT one, no, not in the slightest with an asking price of over 50k. One of the bigger ones? Maybe in the summer but I'm looking more toward electric power from now on. I'd much rather just stick with the R8 if we are talking "small", it's much better and more fun to drive.

I've not driven the golf, it's just not a car i like in the slightest. My understanding of the 309PS version is its just a mild map and no real changes. The only downside of the S i see is the outdated DSG box, it needs the 7 speed used in the RS but my guess is if Audi did that it would drop the performance too close to the RS version. S3 has now got it, so i would expect at some point for it to drop into a TT too - maybe facelift timeframe. I don't like the black grill, but the options are good value IF you planned to buy them anyway - if not, its just an upsell by Audi to get more of your money out of your pocket.

Discounted RS, could be a good option for you.. 10k of a new one in the other thread.



J400uk said:


> The standard 2.0 Manual FWD works surprisingly well mainly because it weighs so little. It's fun to drive and never really feels out of its depth. I came from having a BMW M135i and V8 S5 Quattro before this, which were two much more powerful cars which I wouldn't have entertained having with Manual gearboxes. Finding the TT enjoyable and pretty refreshing!


it's just too soft and tame, S or RS.. If you can get over the looks of the golf its a much better option than a 20T TT.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ChrisH said:


> I'm thinking of going back to a TT MK III - not been on here for a while.
> 
> I had a TT 2.0 S- Line which I enjoyed as it was light being FWD only, responsive and surprisingly quick, but engine was uninspiring.
> I see now the Black Edition is good value over the S Line as I like B&O, black mirrors and better wheels for not much extra.
> ...


No idea what an earth you're on about. The mk2 TTS was quite a bit quicker than the a 2 litre FW s-line. I owned a mk2 TTs for a couple of years and it would dust the lesser TT's. As to feel, it's the FWD cars that I found lacking in that area. Mk2 or the much improved mk3, the TTS is pick of the range, all things considered. You get the RS if you can. Ordering mine later this year...


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

The TTS looks nearly as good as the TTRS but the TTS lacks all the drama, power delivery is too linear and the engine note is dull.

At least with the MK2 you had the 3.2 V6 which sounded great and still got a shift on when you got your foot down.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Noise is artificial, if thats all the matters its an easy and quick fit.. Put a map on 400bhp/515nm if you want a wave of Nm at 2700RPMs (20 less than the MK1 RS) or get just get a Diesel.
Strange call out on last comment, V6 was the epitome of linear..


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

If I understood your question, what you are asking us is whether you should chose TT or TTS or TTRS.
Well this is one of the strangest questions I ever heard. :lol:

I understand the dilemma between TTS and RS but no way "regular" 2.0 TT is a contender here in any but cash aspect.

I bought my second haand TT 2.0 quattro DSG because I always used to drive slow cars. (Fiat Panda, 1.4 Honda Civic 2011 and Range Rover Evoque). I WANTED A SPORTS CAR!
Ofc I had no where near the money for TTS AND sure as s****t not RS.

Answer is:
Depends on what do you want from them? Fast driving or excitement in slow speeds?
Regular TT is fast (5,2 to 60mph and 155mph) is plenty to go to jail driving anywhere except Germany. TTS and RS are undoubtedly more exciting to drive even in lower speeds. (They also "sing better")

I realised in lew of increased speed camera numbers in my city, undercover highway interceptors... there is absolutely zero point in getting anyting fast anymore. I dream of trading in my 2.0 tfsi for Diesel Quattro Dsg version with much more equipment and gadgets.

The more I drive this car the more I see how pointless it is becoming.

It boils down to the question: driving experience vs more equipment vs better price.

Test drive TTS ans RS I was told that they are night and day.
Or buy TT and invest 1\4 of the price difference of TTS or RS in to a good exhaust. :lol:


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I had a mk3 TTRS earlier last year. Had it for a few months but the car had issues so I got rid of it.

Dec 2017 I decided I wanted another. Had a look at a few before I saw a used low miles 2015 TTS in the exact spec I wanted. It was half the price of a used TTRS and i figured with a remap it would be fast enough.

Well I have just had it mapped and can honestly say it's now faster than a stock mk3 TTRS. It loses the 5 cylinder sound but ....... It's faster, handles the same, the same to look at inside and out and is half the price. I can live with the trade-off.


----------



## DonM (Nov 25, 2017)

Mr TTS said:


> I had a mk3 TTRS earlier last year. Had it for a few months but the car had issues so I got rid of it.


What issues? Thanks.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

DonM said:


> Mr TTS said:
> 
> 
> > I had a mk3 TTRS earlier last year. Had it for a few months but the car had issues so I got rid of it.
> ...


Stab in the dark... exhaust rattle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

The exhaust never really bothered me. The whole powertrain made all sorts of rattles and I just put them out of my mind and classed them as 'character'.

The thing that I found unbearable were the brakes. I tried everything I could to stop them squealing but couldn't fix it. It sounds petty but I found them embarrassing. Knowing that the mk2 RS brakes were a weak spot I hoped audi would have sorted them in the mk3 but on mine they were terrible.

It was an early release car so the newer proper production cars may have the issues sorted which is why I wanted to get another. But in the end I just went for the less risky and cheaper option of a mapped TTS and don't regret it at all. It's basically the same car. Sure a map on an RS would put it in another league but I have a family so don't really need anymore power. The noise I do miss but the S just seems to work better.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

They have changed the nubs on the my18 TTRS and so far i've not had any noise at all! Touch wood!


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr TTS said:


> I had a mk3 TTRS earlier last year. Had it for a few months but the car had issues so I got rid of it.
> 
> Dec 2017 I decided I wanted another. Had a look at a few before I saw a used low miles 2015 TTS in the exact spec I wanted. It was half the price of a used TTRS and i figured with a remap it would be fast enough.
> 
> Well I have just had it mapped and can honestly say it's now faster than a stock mk3 TTRS. It loses the 5 cylinder sound but ....... It's faster, handles the same, the same to look at inside and out and is half the price. I can live with the trade-off.


Which remap did you go with? Could you share the before and after data?


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I went with Unicorn Developments as they seemed to do the best map for the golf R (couldn't find many specific data for TTS maps). On the Golf R people with a stage 1 Unicorn map were getting high 11 second qtr mile times and Unicorn custom map each car and not just a simple reflash like APR etc.

Forget the dyno numbers as unicorns dyno is known to read much lower than many other dynos. On the road it's a beast and I'm convinced it's faster than my previous mk3 RS.


----------

